# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Nasty chest spots

## MR-FQ320

How can I get rid of the spots in the picture ? They developed last Xmas when I did a a sust and deca cycle, I added proviron into the mix and did a full pct but these spots have never gone away. So is it a trip to the docs or is there a cream I can buy OTC ?

----------


## krugerr

My friend suffers heavily from acne, all over his chest, arms and back, the doctor recommended a cream called "Quinoderm" which has Benzyl Peroxide 10% in. He also recommended 1-2 sun bed sessions per week to help dry the skin a little. I can say he no longer has any acne at all, although he does have some severe scarring now. 

The Quinoderm can be bought over the counter at a pharmacy  :Smilie:

----------


## MR-FQ320

Cheers Krugerr ( spelt it right this time ) I'll ask for some

----------


## krugerr

> Cheers Krugerr ( spelt it right this time ) I'll ask for some


Hahaha! You're welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## auswest

Accutane, but do your research, also the chest is very prone to ingrowns, do you shave?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Accutane, but do your research, also the chest is very prone to ingrowns, do you shave?


I usually clipper it to zero does this have an effect ? By ingrowns do you mean hairs ?

----------


## krugerr

> I usually clipper it to zero does this have an effect ? By ingrowns do you mean hairs ?


You shouldnt get ingrown hairs from just clippering it, but I guess anything is possible. I personally shave mine regularly and dont suffer from ingrowing hairs, but I suppose this is individualistic.

----------


## MR-FQ320

I'm 99% sure they were caused by the sus and deca , iv never suffered from acne since growing out of teenage spots, and never suffered as bad as that and never on my chest

----------


## auswest

I shaved my chest once during a cycle a while back and for about 12 months I was getting ingrowns recurring over and over, I thought it was acne until eventually I was able to get hairs out of all of them, I can't help myself to pick at things, it was quite bad, I would dig around with a slin pin, this went on for quite some time, until eventually no more problems I dont suggest you do that but just keep in mind there may be a trapped hair deep down inside there causing the issue.

I now use clippers daily/every other day and exfoliate my chest with an acne scrub every night

As I mentioned earlier the only thing that worked for my cycle induced acne was low dose accutane, it is not for everyone and would suggest you do a fair bit of research on it before choosing to use it.

----------


## FONZY007

> I shaved my chest once during a cycle a while back and for about 12 months I was getting ingrowns recurring over and over, I thought it was acne until eventually I was able to get hairs out of all of them, I can't help myself to pick at things, it was quite bad, I would dig around with a slin pin, this went on for quite some time, until eventually no more problems I dont suggest you do that but just keep in mind there may be a trapped hair deep down inside there causing the issue.
> 
> I now use clippers daily/every other day and exfoliate my chest with an acne scrub every night
> 
> As I mentioned earlier the only thing that worked for my cycle induced acne was low dose accutane, it is not for everyone and would suggest you do a fair bit of research on it before choosing to use it.


I was told you can get away with 20mgs a few times a week while on cycle and a few weeks after to keep you acne free...

I got acne so bad one time, I was on 40mgs twice a day and at that point it started to hit my lipids bad..

20mgs twice a day I was fine 

And at 30mgs twice a day I was fine

This was dermo prescribed tho

----------


## MR-FQ320

I don't think there are I growing hairs in them because at their worst they would burst and puss would seep out and sometimes bleed and a fair amount would come out. They are going away very very slowly. Iv done sunbed sessions and swimming does help. 

I'll try the primoderm next and if that don't work I'll research accutane - cheers guys

----------

